
Russia pushing to partner with NASA on lunar gateway - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/01/russia-forms-lunar-strategy-team-works-on-orbital-station-design/
======
valuearb
A lunar gateway makes zero sense for any purpose (exploring the moon, mining
the moon, going to mars), it's only been proposed to give the horrifically
overpriced SLS a mission.

Russia only wants to partner for national prestige. It's space program has
been starved near to death.

